# I found this helpfull



## justaguy (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been lurking for awhile. My wife and I have been working very hard to overcome her infidelity. To rebuild trust and intimacy. It's hard, but we are getting there slowly. So much I've read here has been helpfull, I wanted to share something I found. This blog really helped me to feel like I'm not alone in this, and it can be done. Hope you enjoy it too. She Cheated-The Long Road Past Infidelity


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

An interesting read for sure, but I wonder if it's fiction. How many people publish a blog of their adultery 4 days after it happened _and_, update it in real time.

But some good points in there for sure.


----------



## justaguy (Jan 15, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> An interesting read for sure, but I wonder if it's fiction. How many people publish a blog of their adultery 4 days after it happened _and_, update it in real time.
> 
> But some good points in there for sure.


The person who sent me the link knows the couple. I think he just writes as therapy for himself, and thought it might do someone else some good to read it. As I read it, it rang true to me. If it's fake, he certainly has the feelings right, and it was his wife who cheated. Maybe he's just needing to feel like someone is listening. Either way...it seemd a good read for me.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's fake or partly fake because if a marriage wants to heal, it can't be exposed to the air like that, so early on in the process. Everyone would know that.

My wife read some of it, and said it does not really go into the waves of emotion that would normally be in there somewhere. It seems like a parable deliberately written to educate people. And from that point of view it works quite well.


----------



## Cheated Don (Jan 18, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> I think it's fake or partly fake because if a marriage wants to heal, it can't be exposed to the air like that, so early on in the process. Everyone would know that.
> 
> My wife read some of it, and said it does not really go into the waves of emotion that would normally be in there somewhere. It seems like a parable deliberately written to educate people. And from that point of view it works quite well.


Hi Mark,
I'm Don, the blogs writer. I guess different people respond things in different ways. When I'm hurting, I write. It's how I process things. I started writing 48 hours after learning of Anne's affair. I decided to let her see what I was writing a day or two later. We decided to make it public partly because I was reaching out for support/sympathy, and partly because I hadn't found sites like this as a support tool. I REALLY thought that if we were able to get through this, others might be able to benefit from it. I should say, and have I think, that I didn't respond to Anne's news at all the way I thought I would/should. I guess writing is how I scream and throw things. I'm not interested in getting into a debate with anyone. I'm here to heal just like everyone else. I'm glad the blog was linked to, because it lead me here. I can use this place as much as anyone. If anything I've written helps someone, great. If not, that's ok too. It's written for me mostly. Writing it has helped me, and will continue to help me I suspect. If it stops helping me, I'll stop writing.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Don- The letter form your wife was... good. Good in that there was more emotion. I just wonder if putting the spotlight on your marriage might cause problems later. Sometimes women will agree to things that they later retract. She feels guilty so she is letting you have things your way. This could be storing up trouble for later...

IMHO.


----------

